

An Open Letter to Teens regarding Social Media - gprasanth
http://www.fresh-sprouts.com/2011/08/an-open-letter-to-teens-re-social-media/

======
stblack
If there are pictures of you online with red Solo cups about your ears, and
empty beer bottles in the foreground, this will likely cost you plenty in the
future.

I have been on hiring committees that rejected candidates simply because one
of the committee members mentioned seeing something like this about a
candidate.

Simply put: that shows clear lack of judgment. Especially if you're under age.
Don't be in pictures with too much alcohol in the frame.

------
3825
If everyone is doing it then we should all be safe, right? I would be really
sad if twenty years from now a congressman has to step down for tweeting a
photo of himself in his undies. Anthony Weiner was not even naked in the
photo!

Why do people think it is OK to pry into other people's personal lives? Why do
you care if a candidate is having affairs (unless he is a hypocrite and talks
about the sanctity of marriage while having affairs)

------
stblack
Can we talk about the half-life of social media artifacts?

So you went to a wild party, and photos are posted. Why are these photos still
visible weeks / months / years afterwards?

Face it: everyone who matters will see the party photos within a couple of
days.

Kids need to learn to take that shit down promptly, within days, because there
are no upsides after a short period of time.

